# Nivea mens post shave balm as a primer?? Review, demo, full day wear + review



## minnimoments (Dec 8, 2015)

So does the Nivea Men Sensitive Post Shave Balm really work as a primer? Watch my demo, first impressions, full day wear and review to find out if all the hype is true. Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE xxx
[video=youtube;te_PMEj1I5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_PMEj1I5U[/video]


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jan 16, 2016)

Great video! Definitely thinking of trying it!


----------



## minnimoments (Jan 24, 2016)

You should defo try it, it is my go to primer atm and so cheap!!! xx


----------

